# Astro Supremes for sale



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a set of 4 true astro supremes for sale (not the newer ones with the reinforcement on the inside)

I bought these about 2 years ago from a member on here for my project and after two years I found out they wont work.... :angry: 

they are the older type and when I got them the tires had tubes in them right now Im in the process of eliminating the leaks (leaked at spokes)

no tires on the wheels just the wheels and center caps

will trade for standard offest suprems in 14 or 15 inch size or crosslace 14 or 15 inch knockoffs or cross lace bolt ons all in standard if no trade then make me an offer not trying to ring no heads here just traying to get them gone to move along with my project


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

oops I forgot they are 14x7 reverse located in south GA


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

:uh: What do you mean they leak at the spoke? :uh: :uh:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

do a search where the large spoke is welded to the outer wheel they sometimes leak.... old news


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

wats the ticket?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aguilera620_@Sep 21 2010, 11:29 PM~18628196
> *wats the ticket?
> *




make me an offer


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here we go again


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

nice wheels Ill post new pics later


----------

